# Memorial Day



## SeaBreeze (May 23, 2013)

*Wishing everyone and their families a safe and enjoyable Memorial Day weekend...giving thanks and remembering all who served and sacrificed.
**

*​


----------



## That Guy (May 24, 2013)

Growing up military and serving in war, Memorial Day has always been a major part of my life that I dread each and every year.  Oh, sure, I'll take the day off holiday anytime but, sure can do without the mattress sales and hollow so-called "celebrations".

Specifically, for John who was my high school physics lab partner and for so many guys I knew closely and those I barely knew and those I never knew; for those who came before, during and after . . .    God Bless You one and all.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 24, 2013)

I understand completely TG, they bastardize the true meaning of the holiday with store sales, etc.  Lots of people don't think of it as a day of respect and remembrance, but a day for the big barbeque and pool party.  Bless John, and all the many others.


----------



## Pappy (May 24, 2013)

God bless them all....


----------

